# Hello, some advice please? @.@



## Lamnidae (Jan 7, 2011)

Hello, i recently have rly been trying to get into music production... but i just dont know what i am doing >.< i was a novice at FL studio... but then again it felt very... limited...

Then i found OpenMPT, which i learned from a wiki that Renard Queenston uses, and i cant make heads or tails of it :S

I am greatly inspired by his alias works, "Mayhem", and am trying to make music of the same style :3


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

see my post in your other thread
also
stop posting multiple threads for the same thing


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 7, 2011)

the other one was more of my introduction, and this goes into detail


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> the other one was more of my introduction, and this goes into detail


 my advice remains the same :v


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 7, 2011)

My advice: make your own style, don't copy people (especially those that suck)


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Skift said:


> My advice: make your own style, don't copy people (especially those that suck)


 unfortunately that requires talent
and talent recognizes talent
so yeah


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 7, 2011)

ok can people stop bashing renard >.< and im not copying him either... i just wanna create music of the same... genre he does... or somthing like that, u know? i like the way they sound :3

and please no more bashing >.<


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> ok can people stop bashing renard >.< and im not copying him either... i just wanna create music of the same... genre he does... or somthing like that, u know? i like the way they sound :3
> 
> and please no more bashing >.<


we're not bashing renard
we're simply stating the facts regarding his timing and his plagiaristic tendencies
and stating our own opinions regarding the quality of his music
if you have a problem with people not liking the same things as you
GET OFF THE INTERNET


----------



## Deo (Jan 7, 2011)

FurryLogic, it's not a logical field to get into if you don't have the experience, foot in the door, or a day job.
lol username.


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 7, 2011)

i know, everone is entitled to their own opinions, but meh... can that be done in another topic or soemthing? i just want a productive topic here >.<

And yes, i know my username is bad.... kinda came up with it at the last minute... is there a way to change it?


----------



## Love! (Jan 7, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> i know, everone is entitled to their own opinions, but meh... can that be done in another topic or soemthing? i just want a productive topic here >.<


you know
this thread is stickied for a reason


CannonFodder said:


> 24.   You posted to a *public* forum. That means anyone can comment. Stop complaining because people disagree with you.





> And yes, i know my username is bad.... kinda came up with it at the last minute... is there a way to change it?


skift told me there was a thread about that once
put some booze in your face and go find it


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 7, 2011)

erm okay...


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 9, 2011)

I would stick to FL Studio since it's novice-friendly and really practical.  It has its limits, but it's only as limited as you make it to be.  You can get some plug-ins (there are a lot of free VSTs) to boost the functionality of the program.  You'll also have to expand your sample collection since the ones that come with the program tend to be overused.  Also, you'll need to learn how to use all the features and obtain experience through making tons of songs before you'll be able to emulate specific genres.  It's all about practice and experience. Lastly, try not to have high expectations so that you don't get discouraged.


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 9, 2011)

Bittertooth said:


> I would stick to FL Studio since it's novice-friendly and really practical.  It has its limits, but it's only as limited as you make it to be.  You can get some plug-ins (there are a lot of free VSTs) to boost the functionality of the program.  You'll also have to expand your sample collection since the ones that come with the program tend to be overused.  Also, you'll need to learn how to use all the features and obtain experience through making tons of songs before you'll be able to emulate specific genres.  It's all about practice and experience. Lastly, try not to have high expectations so that you don't get discouraged.


 

Thanks, and i have already6 gotten many soundpacks and expansions, but still can not get the sound im looking for :L.  And the last thing you said, i cant help it at all haha. But everytime it happens lol i get all like T_T my music sux and then i quit for the day :L

BUt i will try the things u said :3


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> Thanks, and i have already6 gotten many soundpacks and expansions, but still can not get the sound im looking for :L.  And the last thing you said, i cant help it at all haha. But everytime it happens lol i get all like T_T my music sux and then i quit for the day :L
> 
> BUt i will try the things u said :3


 also
if i haven't driven this point home yet
try listening to more electronic artists than just renard


----------



## Gavrill (Jan 9, 2011)

I don't know if you know this dude, but Renard despises FL Studio. So much for that?

Why not try to make music with actual instruments first so you can get a good idea of rhythm, notes, being able to read sheet music etc?


----------



## Cam (Jan 9, 2011)

Stop trying to mix music
Go buy an instrument
Go take music theory somwhere
????
Musical PROFIT!!!


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 9, 2011)

I play guitar, and have listened to many other electronic artists, and may be taking courses on music theory sometime soon.

(lol i just noticed, "Love! is the drug you're thinking of"... awesome song haha)


----------



## Love! (Jan 9, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> I play guitar, and have listened to many other electronic artists, and may be taking courses on music theory sometime soon.
> 
> (lol i just noticed, "Love! is the drug you're thinking of"... awesome song haha)


oh...you listen to roxy music?
i may have just gained a smidgen of respect for you
please don't squander it


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 10, 2011)

Thank you, and also another question, how nessesary is a synth?


----------



## Cam (Jan 10, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> Thank you, and also another question, how nessesary is a synth board?


 
Define synth board


----------



## Monster. (Jan 10, 2011)

Logic Pro is actually a really good program; it's just really expensive. And it's better to have a piano keyboard to plug into your computer if you're going to use it.


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 11, 2011)

OKay thanks, ill look into that.


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> Thank you, and also another question, how nessesary is a synth?


 i think any midi device will be just fine
but synths typically cost less and have more variety than midi guitars and such


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 11, 2011)

What type of midi device do you most recommend?


----------



## Love! (Jan 11, 2011)

Furrylogic said:


> What type of midi device do you most recommend?


 an osterizer
duhhh
everybody who uses midi and does electronic music uses an osterizer
forget keyboards, nobody uses those


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 11, 2011)

haha indeed...


----------



## Cam (Jan 11, 2011)

Lamnidae said:


> What type of midi device do you most recommend?


 
It depends on what you need one for.

If your a piano player, you may want a 49 key MIDI

But if your only looking for synth leads/ single chords then this is a 25 key, what I use


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

Miss Haha said:


> Logic Pro is actually a really good program; it's just really expensive.


 
$500 is dirt cheap in the pro audio world.



Cam said:


> It depends on what you need one for.
> 
> If *you're* a piano player, *get an electronic keyboard with weighted keys and MIDI out*



Fixt in case of higher budget


----------



## Cam (Jan 11, 2011)

Aden said:


> Fixt in case of higher budget


 
Yes that works as well. But make sure its USB adaptable, because alot of computers dont carry a MIDI in


----------



## Aden (Jan 11, 2011)

Cam said:


> Yes that works as well. But make sure its USB adaptable, because alot of computers dont carry a MIDI in


 
Truth, though most digital keyboards these days will have USB and/or FireWire out so your options shouldn't be too limited there.


----------



## Cam (Jan 12, 2011)

Aden said:


> Truth, though most digital keyboards these days will have USB and/or FireWire out so your options shouldn't be too limited there.



Its not really too limited, but that didnt prevent me from experiencing that situation ._.

Its fair warning


----------



## Lamnidae (Jan 12, 2011)

Budget = Very low :L


----------



## Browder (Jan 13, 2011)

Aden said:


> I hope it won't look like an abuse of power when I delete all these comments for off-topic bickering :V


 
DO EET FGT.

And my advice is that when you're producing  an artist's music, be aware that your visions may not mesh. You will get frustrated. Still try to come to a compromise and you might end up with a hit.


----------



## Aden (Jan 13, 2011)

Browder said:


> DO EET FGT.


 
Looks like the responses are done, guess I might as well.


----------

